# Sacré mozilla ;) (screenshot)

## Koala[3K]

Hehe bon, j'ai l'impression qu'il a une dent contre moi  :Wink: .

En bref, g compilé la nouvelle version stable disponible (1.0.1), il n'y a pas eu d'erreur à la compilation, je relance mozilla et que vois-je ? lol a vous d'en juger (g pas truqué le screenshot).

[img:bfdea05330]http://membres.lycos.fr/dermzel//divers/Capture.png[/img:bfdea05330]

----------

## Koala[3K]

Je ne l'ai pas précisé haut dessus, mais si quelqu'un a une solution pour ce "ptit" désagrément.. je suis preneur..  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

C'est fun... On dirait qu'il n'arrive pas à interpreter une partie du code d'interface. Jamais vu ça, mais voilà qlq trucs que j'essairai:

 - le thème netscape classique

 - virer ton ~/.mozilla puis relancer la bête

 - verifier que y'a pas de fichier de vieilles versions qui trainent

 - passer à Galeon  :Smile: 

----------

## pounard

ou alors tout simplement passer a une version superieure de mozilla...

n' oublie pas le pouvoir du emerge unmerge mozilla ou du emerge update mozilla commandes toutes deux aussi efficaces ...

----------

## TGL

La version 1.1 est en effet dans portage, mais elle est masquée. Ceci dit, elle  a l'air de marcher ici, mais je ne m'avancerai pas trop puisque je suis plus sous galeon.

----------

## crevette

Il y a peut etre ue un changement dans la gestion des Skins??  :Question: 

----------

## Koala[3K]

Le changement de thème n'a aucun effet, mais je vais essayer de le désinstaller puis le recompiler (j'en ai pour un bon bout de temps sur mon celeron 400..  :Wink: 

*croise les doigts*

----------

## dob

c'est un probleme dans ton profile moz

mv .mozilla .mozilla-old et réessaye

ps: c'est quoi le nom de ton theme fluxbox?  :Smile: 

----------

## Koala[3K]

merci, je suis enfin débarassé de cette énorme barre..  :Wink: 

sinon pour le thème, il s'appelle viz_plaid et j'ai rajouté le support de la fonte artwize (mais il gère pas le accents  :Sad:  )

----------

## dcro

J'ai eu le meme souci que j'ai résolu en supprimant le rep /.mozilla

mais en faisant ca j'ai perdu le bookmarks, ma config et en plus la version 1.0.1 ne gere pas le français.

lorsque l'on fait emerge -u worl y t'il un moyen d'exclure certain package

----------

## dcro

Par ailleurs toujours pas de java (j'ai une gentoo 1.4) qui fonctionne sous mozilla

----------

## dob

 *dcro wrote:*   

> J'ai eu le meme souci que j'ai résolu en supprimant le rep /.mozilla
> 
> mais en faisant ca j'ai perdu le bookmarks, ma config et en plus la version 1.0.1 ne gere pas le français.

 

C'est pour ça que je proposais de faire juste un mv .mozilla .mozilla-old

Comme ça tu récuperes tes bookmarks / cookies / Passwords et tu les remet dans le nouveau .mozilla quand ca marche.

----------

